# Garmin launches Rally line of pedal-based power meters for SPD, SPD-SL and Look KEO pedals



## desaljs (Jun 5, 2015)

I have been looking for an SPD style power meter for my CAAD 10. This might be the ticket.


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

I wonder what the pedal-strike replacement policy is going to be for the $1200 SPD version?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Grog McCog said:


> I wonder what the pedal-strike replacement policy is going to be for the $1200 SPD version?


If you can afford $1200 pedals, you don't need to worry about that.......


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Grog McCog said:


> I wonder what the pedal-strike replacement policy is going to be for the $1200 SPD version?


We'll have a set in for test shortly and will report back with any durability issues.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Josh Patterson said:


> We'll have a set in for test shortly and will report back with any durability issues.


It will be interesting, Garmin's Vector lineup apparently has the highest failure rate in their portfolio from people I know. Which makes sense in a way, sensitive electronics in a very exposed location that are very exposed to crash damage etc.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> It will be interesting, Garmin's Vector lineup apparently has the highest failure rate in their portfolio from people I know. Which makes sense in a way, sensitive electronics in a very exposed location that are very exposed to crash damage etc.


Given the number of comments in Garmin's support forums, I can believe it. 

The most common mode of failure with Vector pedals seems to be poor contact between the battery and sensor resulting in dropped data. The updated battery door design _might_ address this.


----------

